# Your First Ever DIY Recipe



## zandernwn (5/5/17)

I was going through some old notes and I found my first ever DIY Recipe - IT WAS TERRIBLE. I thought it would make for a fun topic. Let's see them.

Here was mine:
TFA Peach (Juicy) 8%
TFA Red Licorice 4%
TFA Sweetener 2%
TFA Sour 4%

50:50

Throat ripper of note

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/5/17)

mine was fruity loops.
which was 4% Fruit Circles
5% berry crunch
3% dairy.

Was pretty decent in fact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/5/17)

I had Ghetto grape bubbles, so bought Grape candy.

10% Grape Candy TFA
80vg20Pg

Came our exceptionally well!! Almost like the real thing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (5/5/17)

Funfetti from DIYorDIE

Will try find my first recipe that I came up with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (5/5/17)

moonunit said:


> Funfetti from DIYorDIE
> 
> Will try find my first recipe that I came up with.
> 
> ...


Strawberry Cream from Amsterdam Vape
Strawberry Ripe 5%
Bavarian Cream 3%
Graham cracker clear 2%
Made probably 4 bottles and dumped almost all off it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/5/17)

Dolfie said:


> Strawberry Cream from Amsterdam Vape



I made the same Strawberry cream as my very first DIY attempt 

As for own recipes, I wanted a Strawberry Vanilla so came up with this one:
Strawberry Ripe (TFA) 6%
Strawberry flavour (TPA) 2% 
Cake Yellow (FW) 3%
Bavarian Cream (TFA) 2%
Meringue flavor (FA) 2%
Marshmallow (TFA) 1%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (FW) 5%

Yeah, you counted right, it had a whopping 21% flavouring. And it was terrible. Also I thought I wanted something strong, so went with 6% nic, but the calc I used miscalculated it and I likely ended up with 9% or something (noticed that afterwards when every other calculator told me to use less and then stuck to the ELC calculator for a long time).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/5/17)

I just did single flavour mixes originally. I think my very first one was TFA Silly Rabbit or Hawaiian Drink or Vanilla Cupcake at about 10%. Urgh. My first mix of flavours was probably 2% FA Dark Bean with 2% FA Irish Cream. It wasn't shockingly bad although I think I did grimace a bit every time I vaped it. 2% Dark Bean is not for the faint of heart.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (5/5/17)

When I started I bought a bunch of Vape-o-Wave concentrates from a member of the forum. I mixed some chocolate and spearmint. I can't remember the %
Needless to say it was horrible and it went down the drain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (5/5/17)

My first was individual flavors stand alone to learn their profiles. Some were so bad that it set the pace for all my DIYing the 4+ years since. Most remembered was a banana flavor and a strawberry flavor that were both just plain nasty. The other fruits I had were near as bad, so I crossed fruit vapes off my DIY list for good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (5/5/17)

My first was the following:
Green Apple 10%
Cool mint 1.5%

The mixture seemed like it would be great, a refreshing, fruity vape.

The result panado syrup!!!

Not the worst thing I have vaped but not at all what I expected.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh (5/5/17)

Mine..

FA caramel 2%
FA Catalan cream 4%
TFA cheesecake graham crust 4%
FA Custard 4%
FA Vienna Cream 2% 

Tried as a shake and vape: OMG NO 
Tastes like roll on 
3 day steep: still bad 
1 week steep: still bad 
2 week steep: bad but still a no 
1 month steep: no 

Because of that I'm no longer a fan of dessert flavours lol.. my brain sometimes still senses the bad experience when testing dessert type flavours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/5/17)

Gersh said:


> Mine..
> 
> FA caramel 2%
> FA Catalan cream 4%
> ...



LOL that must have been so over the top sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (5/5/17)

Thought I was so clever getting into this DIY thing, I mean how difficult can it be.
Bought some CLY concentrates and copied some recipes from the ejuicemeup calculator.
This is easy man and I am going to save a bundle.

Jade Tiger I think was one of the first I tried 
CLY Strawberry 7%
CLY Watermelon 4%
CLY Pineapple 5%
CLY Coconut 4%

Yip 20% CLY. Didnt quite work out as expected, went and bought another commercial bottle of juice to drown my sorrows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (5/5/17)

Joh! Mine was a coffee and kahlua cream but that was more than two years ago. I'll have to search for the recipe. Being a very dark juice, I discarded eventually because it destroyed my builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/17)

zandernwn said:


> I was going through some old notes and I found my first ever DIY Recipe - IT WAS TERRIBLE. I thought it would make for a fun topic. Let's see them.
> 
> Here was mine:
> TFA Peach (Juicy) 8%
> ...



Nice thread @zandernwn !
Did I hear throat ripper  
Sounds like my kind of recipe

My first juice I ever made was called "Lime Ice"

Its very simple. 
- about 4ml 50/50 PG/VG 18mg
- 10 drops VM Lime concentrate
- 10 drops VM Menthol concentrate

To me this was lovely the first vape. I vaped quite a lot of it, mainly on the Reo/Nuppin. Havent vaped it in a while. Need to make some more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

